# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Bảng Giá Phòng Khách Sạn giá rẻ tại Đà Nẵng

## thanhvannt90

*Đặt phòng khách sạn*  nhanh, rẻ uy tín.
Giá cả cạnh tranh, so sánh giữa 12 hệ thống đặt phòng khách sạn lớn nhất trên thế giới như Agoda, Hotel booking, Hotels….Phương thức đặt phòng đơn giản,chỉ mất 10 phút cho mỗi booking khach sạn.Chúng tôi tự tin đem lại cho quý khách sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo về cả chất lượng và giá cả. Bảng Báo giá Một số khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng :

Tên khách sạn - Địa chỉ

Giá Phòng


Hyatt Regency Danang Resort Spa
Địa chỉ : Hoa Mai - Ngũ Hành Sơn -Đà Nẵng

3.284.271 VNĐ


Sandy Beach Non Nuoc Resort
Địa chỉ : Bãi biển Non Nước.

 1.454.199 VNĐ


Tiến Thịnh Hottel Đà Nẵng
Hoàng Diệu - Hải Châu - Đà Nẵng

 750.000 VNĐ


Fusion Maia Resort – Spa All-inclusive
Trà Điện Ngọc, Phường Khuê Mỹ, Quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, Đà Nẵng

 4.705.391 VNĐ


Gold Hottel Đà Nẵng
24 Núi Thành - TP Đà Nẵng

 510.823 VNĐ


Sunsire Hottel Đà Nẵng
Dương Đình Nghệ - Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng.

380.970 VNĐ


HAGL Plaza Hotel
Trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng

1.793.291 VNĐ


Biển Vàng Hottel Đà Nẵng
Bãi Biển Mỹ Khê – Đà Nẵng

415.585 VNĐ


Mayana Hottel Đà Nẵng
Sông Hàn – Đà Nẵng

389.611 VNĐ


Cham Hotel Đà Nẵng
467 nguyễn Tất Thành – Thanh Khê – Đà Nẵng

337.663 VNĐ


DaNang Petro Hottel
07 Quang Trung – Hải Châu – Đà Nẵng

1.000.000 VNĐ


Starlet Hotel Da Nang
31-32 Ngô Thì Sỹ - Ngũ hành Sơn – Đà Nẵng

623.377 VNĐ


Riverside 3 Hottel Đà Nẵng
186 Bạch Đằng – Đà Nẵng

675.325 VNĐ


Indochine Da Nang Hotel 
Bãi Biển Bắc Mỹ An – Đà Nẵng

450.217 VNĐ


Fansipan Hotel Đà Nẵng
Trường sa – Mỹ Khê – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Đà Nẵng

562.771 VNĐ


Dai A Hotel 
51 Yên Bay – Đà Nẵng

433.247 VNĐ


Chu Hotel Da Nang
An thương 1 – Ngũ Hành sơn – Đà Nẵng

596.537 VNĐ


Lifestyle Resort Đà Nẵng
Trường sa – Mỹ Khê – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Đà Nẵng

3.164.391 VNĐ


Cánh Buồm Hotel Đà Nẵng
55 Ngô cao Lanh – Quán sơn Tra – Đà Nẵng

31.689 VNĐ


Royal Hotel Da Nang
17 Quang Trung – Đà Nẵng

658.009 VNĐ


Thanh Lan 2 Hottel 
54 Dương 3 Tháng 2 , Đà Nẵng

335.931 VNĐ


Da Nẵng  Pacific Hottel 
92 Phan Chu Trình – Đà Nẵng

506.357 VNĐ


Sun River Hottel 
Bạch Đằng – Hải Châu – Đà Nẵng

784.667 VNĐ


Vinh Trung Plaza Apartment and Da Nang

1.173.160 VNĐ


Nhu Minh Hottel Da Nang
Phạm Văn Đồng – Đà Nẵng

519.481 VNĐ


Duy Anh Hotel 
27 Nguyễn Văn Linh – Đà Nẵng

476.191 VNĐ


Little Home 
191 Đống Đa – Hải Châu – Đa Nẵng

488.312 VNĐ


Hướng Duy Hottel Đà Nẵng
23 Hoàng Đức Lương – Hải Bắc – Sơn Trà – Đà Nẵng

229.437 VNĐ


Pearl Sea Hotel 
Loseby Street – Sơn Trà – Đà nẵng

281.386 VNĐ


Dreams Hotel Đà Nẵng
12 Trường sa – Đà Nẵng

432.901 VNĐ





 
Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL
 Địa Chỉ : Tầng 3 – 85 A – Tôn Đức Thắng  –    Đống Đa – Hà Nội.
  Tel : *0904 386 229* – *Mr Quyết* Hoặc  *01266 200 333 – Ms Tâm.*
 Email: greencanaltour@gmail.com Hoặc  greencanaltravel@gmail.com
 Y/M : greencanaltour/greencanaltravel - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá có vẻ đắt quá... :Frown:

----------


## kohan

Giá có vẻ cao nhỉ?

----------


## dung89

Đúng là tương đối đắt đỏ

----------

